# Fantasy Enneagram Test



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Chesire Tower said:


> I can't get to the finish; the last page keeps sticking . . . and yes, I've tried it with more than one browser.
> 
> :th_sur:


Why isn't is working for me?
:crying:


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Test worked fine for me, however taking it was useless since I am way too biased since I already know what the questions are referring to.  I like the idea of giving this test to fantasy lovers with no knowledge of the enneagram to trick them into learning about it though haha.

Also, I don't really like the role "dancer" for 7...it seems kind of trivial. I would prefer bard. Bard is definitely the 7 role


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm, it says The Psychic 4w5, then 5w4 and 9w8 sx/sp
I liked that, by the way, it's really creative and presents everything in an interesting and attractive way

I'm still thinking about my enneagram trifix so I can't say whether that's accurate or not, but it's definitely possible. I'm just wondering if these names are taking into account the full trifix and instincts?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Hm, I do like the fantasy archetype take, but the questions are kind of simplistic (and obvious if you already know about ennea) though that's what you get when you work with archetypes I guess.

Also, I got my tritype, with 4 at the lead.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Kitfool said:


> Test worked fine for me, however taking it was useless since I am way too biased since I already know what the questions are referring to.  I like the idea of giving this test to fantasy lovers with no knowledge of the enneagram to trick them into learning about it though haha.
> 
> Also, I don't really like the role "dancer" for 7...it seems kind of trivial. I would prefer bard. Bard is definitely the 7 role


Originally the 379 was along the bard/dancer role from RO http://images.mmosite.com/photo/2007/02/06/ro_bard_dancer_aa33pC27O74.jpg


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Giant problem I had with this test was that it was quite blatant where each choice would lead.
I answered very honestly but I knew exactly what represented my type and I didn't want it to be incorrect.

My tritype is the Psychic. 

Cliche but very fitting, although I disagree a type 4w5 fears being flawed. Flaws are significant part of a 4's identity. I'd say that specific fear translates into fear of not being loved for who I am, that my flaws become a source of shame.

Having the option to copy/paste results wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

The Pirate (7w8) 8w7 3w4 7w8 sx/so

Strength Adventure Success

Desires: To be socially significant, competent, able, 1st place, fulfilled, satisfied, free, happy, invulnerable, powerful, protective, independent.

That sounds about right.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I got 1w9 4w5 5w4 and then 1w2 sp/so The Alchemist.

I notice on the 6 questions, they ask if you would describe yourself as reliable and the answer is always shaky, it be better referred to as looking for reliability in external sources, that would save a lot of confusion. I wanted to choose the explorer type in how creative it was described but it was also given extroverted descriptors. Cute quiz though.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

9w1 2w3 5w6 "The Tinker" ... this fits in parts sure but some I don't know about


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

*The Fighter (6w5) (SO/SX)*

Fighter>Commander>Warlord

8w7 3w4 6w5

Fighters are initiative, direct, strong debaters and natural leaders. Once they instinctively sense injustice, they feel obliged to physically and verbally battle against it. True soldiers by heart, they want to get along with others but have a tendency to be reactively outspoken or be quickly aggressive. At best, they are excellent, compassionate, diplomatic protectors of others.

Similar: Brawler, Soldier, Marine, Destroyer, Gang Leader, Bandit, Samurai, Dragon Knight.

_What the hell is a Dragon Knight?_

Ability: Overpower. Fiercely clashes with an opponent dealing heavy damage to a target unit at close range.
Desire: to be socially significant, competent, able, first place, secure, supported, guided, belonging, invulnerable, powerful, protective, independence. 
Fears: to be second place, incapable, unable, failure, insecure, targeted, blamed, alone, vulnerable, harmed, controlled, humiliated.
@Chesire Tower I can take it for you?


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

hmmm regardless of how I retake this test I have consistently 5w6 and 2w3


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

8w7 6w7 4w3 and I get:

6w5???

I don't understand that bottom part. The upper part is spot on. "The berserker" is equally spot on. One question: Why is Kata in the picture of a zerk? Shouldn't there be, idk, Tryndertard or Olaf or Hulk or something else? Kata...is really NOT a zerk lol!

edit: @Quang: Why did I get an enneatype that's OUT of my tritype as my main? ...


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

1w9, 3w4, 5w6. Exactly my enneagram type! Well done!


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Ixim said:


> 8w7 6w7 4w3 and I get:
> 
> 6w5???
> 
> ...


The illustrations are just a metaphor for the type. Trynd, Olaf, or Mundo is equally viable


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

mushr00m said:


> I got 1w9 4w5 5w4 and then 1w2 sp/so The Alchemist.
> 
> I notice on the 6 questions, they ask if you would describe yourself as reliable and the answer is always shaky, it be better referred to as looking for reliability in external sources, that would save a lot of confusion. I wanted to choose the explorer type in how creative it was described but it was also given extroverted descriptors. Cute quiz though.


Actually, where does it say that the Loyalist sees themselves as reliable? 'reliability' meant you valued reliability, not that you were reliable lol


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Ixim said:


> 8w7 6w7 4w3 and I get:
> 
> 6w5???
> 
> ...


Balanced wings ^_^


----------



## Feather Yewfrost (Mar 30, 2015)

The Faerie (9w1 2w1 7w6)  > Harmony :crazy:

That's exactly like me!


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Quang said:


> Actually, where does it say that the Loyalist sees themselves as reliable? 'reliability' meant you valued reliability, not that you were reliable lol


It says to select the archetypes that describe how you see yourself most of the time and then gives a list of adjectives with reliability in the 6 one.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Quang said:


> Balanced wings ^_^


Because of them...hm.

Well, tbh, 6w5 wouldn't actually surprise me. Not at all, actually it fits better than 6w7.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

mushr00m said:


> It says to select the archetypes that describe how you see yourself most of the time and then gives a list of adjectives with reliability in the 6 one.


Hmm true, it should have been clearer .


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

6w5 4w3 8w7 SP/SX. "Berserker"


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

It keeps saying I'm "The Hermit" 5w4, but it gets everything else right: 

5w6 8w7 4w5 So/Sx


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

mushr00m said:


> It says to select the archetypes that describe how you see yourself most of the time and then gives a list of adjectives with reliability in the 6 one.


What about now? I made minor changes.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

Quang said:


> What about now? I made minor changes.


You added the "I value..." right? It bothered me too a bit that there were mostly adjectives and then a random noun at the end, so I like this. It makes more sense.  There's still a random "compliments" at the caregiver though. I value compliments? I give compliments? I like compliments? He/she compliments others?

And now I get it in general too. Because I had 9w1 as core in the test I didn't realise that the tritype might not be in order. It gives the core separately, and is it the tritype in gut - heart - head order always? And you choose the wing for the core twice, so you might get two different wings for the core, right?


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

pivot_turn said:


> You added the "I value..." right? It bothered me too a bit that there were mostly adjectives and then a random noun at the end, so I like this. It makes more sense.  There's still a random "compliments" at the caregiver though. I value compliments? I give compliments? I like compliments? He/she compliments others?
> 
> And now I get it in general too. Because I had 9w1 as core in the test I didn't realise that the tritype might not be in order. It gives the core separately, and is it the tritype in gut - heart - head order always? And you choose the wing for the core twice, so you might get two different wings for the core, right?


Yes 

It goes both ways: the person gives compliments and also seeks compliments (positive reassurance). The reason why the core type is given twice is because it is to make sure whether both wings are balance or not. If you get 9w1 and (9w8) then it indicates that you may have balanced wings


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

2w1 9w1 5w6 "The Tinker" SO/SX


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

As mentioned, this is a simplified test that can draw curious minds into learning about the Enneagram.

Feedback appreciated.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

8w7 4w3 5w4


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Chesire Tower said:


> Why isn't is working for me?
> :crying:


If you are as stupid as me, you probably didn't seen this :










Forget to close the window, so I didn't seen the 3rd choice. Baka! I've spend a lot of time trying to figure out this lol. 

Anyway, I don't get it, I get 5w4 (sp/sx), and the tritype is 9w1 4w5 6w5.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

westlose said:


> If you are as stupid as me, you probably didn't seen this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Impossibru!


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

westlose said:


> Anyway, I don't get it, I get 5w4 (sp/sx), and the tritype is 9w1 4w5 6w5.


What? Impossibru!


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Quang said:


> What? Impossibru!


Did I misunderstood something?


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Ah, it's 5w6 (5w4) not 6w5 

It just means that you have balanced wings


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

1w9 3w4 5w6 
"The Sniper" 5w6 sp/sx


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Quang said:


> Ah, it's 5w6 (5w4) not 6w5
> 
> It just means that you have balanced wings


Oh yeah jeez, I'm sorry! I should go to bed right now x)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

If I had chosen just by reading the descriptions, I would have guessed that I would end up with psychic, because I thought I value harmony the most, and then order, and then strength. But apparently, I subconsciously value strength the most because I ended up with hermit.

But, some psychics also value strength the most.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> If I had chosen just by reading the descriptions, I would have guessed that I would end up with psychic, because I thought I value harmony the most, and then order, and then strength. But apparently, I subconsciously value strength the most because I ended up with hermit.
> 
> But, some psychics also value strength the most.


'Strength' in the end implies the generic stat that benefits warrior-based classes


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> If I had chosen just by reading the descriptions, I would have guessed that I would end up with psychic, because I thought I value harmony the most, and then order, and then strength. But apparently, I subconsciously value strength the most because I ended up with hermit.
> 
> But, some psychics also value strength the most.


'Strength' in the end implies the generic stat that benefits warrior-based classes


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

6w7 9w1 2w1... Awesome!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Quang said:


> Hello, this is a simple fantasy tri-fix test that I created for newcomers who want to discover their core enneagram types in a more interactive and quick way! It incorporates RPG roles, jungian archetypes, and the Enneagram! I am currently trying to implement this and in the process of finding a programmer to assist me in doing so.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.justinmind.com/usernote.../screens/b3182f7a-d753-48d0-8924-1507f1902957


I like the idea, but 
1) it was WAY too simple
2) the definitions of certain types were completely off (ie, most 2s do not readily identify as some Good Semaritan who spends all their time healing people)

PS: I got 1w9>4w3>7w8 Sx/Sp :laughing:


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I like the idea, but
> 1) it was WAY too simple
> 2) the definitions of certain types were completely off (ie, most 2s do not readily identify as some Good Semaritan who spends all their time healing people)
> 
> PS: I got 1w9>4w3>7w8 Sx/Sp :laughing:


Suggestions for some of the descriptors?


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Based on the info each archetype had, I got 9w1 with 5w6 and 4w5. The instinct I got was sp/sx.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I got...Kayle from League of Legends haha. 

I thought I would hate it and end up with a class that I didn't like (a risk with things that already have preconceived concepts attached to them), but I got the oracle and it is both correct and quite good. 

I also think this really helped clarify the instinctual variants for me. sx/sp for the win.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

Pretty good test and I liked the fun RPG format. My result wasn't too different from my tritype given by PerC's Enneagram test.

*The Inquisitor (6w5) (SP/SX) 1w9 3w4 6w5*

Currently accepting my PerC result: 3w4, 6w5, 1w2. Also have separately tested as a 3 and as Sp/Sx.

Since SP 3s resemble 6s, from what I've heard, and the fact that 3s integrate into 6 I hardly find being typed as a 6 odd. The only difference in my tritype is 1w2 vs. 1w9. I'll do some further reading to see which I think might best apply.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

The Hungry One said:


> I got...Kayle from League of Legends haha.
> 
> I thought I would hate it and end up with a class that I didn't like (a risk with things that already have preconceived concepts attached to them), but I got the oracle and it is both correct and quite good.
> 
> I also think this really helped clarify the instinctual variants for me. sx/sp for the win.


Kayle is just a metaphor for the type.

For the gut triad:
1: Demacia (Light champions)
9: Ionia
8: Noxus

4: Shadow Isles (Dark champions)
5: Piltover


----------



## cerenach (Mar 26, 2015)

The Scout, 9w8 3w4 5w4 (is that in order?), sp/sx

Not too bad. I don't know what to think about the description though. Very hit and miss. 

If it is in order, I'm curious about why it typed me as a 9w8? I really don't id with 9 that much but maybe I'm too stuck on the descriptions and not the core motivations.

Edit: Well this is awkward. I totally didn't realize that the INFO button gave short descriptions. I literally just went through and clicked on the roles I could see myself being in. 

Results after "following the rules":

It didn't change but I this time I noticed the 3w4 beside The Scout so I imagine it's saying I'm 3w4 sp/sx. 

That's interesting.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

cerenach said:


> The Scout, 9w8 3w4 5w4 (is that in order?), sp/sx
> 
> Not too bad. I don't know what to think about the description though. Very hit and miss.
> 
> ...


The trifix in the brackets is the core type. I had to format the numbers in the order of the gut- heart- mind so it is not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

*The Sentinel (4w5)sp/sx*

1w9 4w3 6w5

The description was quite accurate. I need to look into enneagram more before I know if this is my type for sure though. I liked the test, very visual


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful and fun quiz! I really like it. The fantasy twist is wonderful. I like the images, too, very fanciful. 

I got 9w8-2w3-6w7, the Cleric 9w1 sx/so. I love the type and description, since I have always identified with the cleric or white mage class. It's very accurate for me! I type myself 6w7-2w3-9w8 so/sx so all in all this result was pretty close!

I do enjoy the subtypes as well but not so much the subtype titles, no offense. I would be "The Nice One", I think, which is pleasing enough on a personal level and seems objectively fairly accurate but it seems sort of embarrassing to identify as that to others. I definitely would not want to type as "The Conformist" though.

I also think it may be hard for a 6 to identify with the child description because I don't think 6 children have necessarily really yet developed an identity based on responsibility and reliability - those are really more traits that become evident when taking on independent expectations, which typically does not happen so much until one is into adolescence and adulthood. I think perhaps 6 in a child may manifest more in being attentive to authority, being protective of their family or friends, being curious, meta-thinking, questioning, indecision, and being defensive and feisty. Personally I was a very INFP child - quiet, dreamy, and accommodating - so you can see how I would type as a 9-child instead. Regarding the 1 wing, I was very focused on being a "good child", but I think it had much to do with pleasing my parents and people I looked up to (teachers, doctors, relatives, etc.) - so a soc 6 drive rather than an actual 1 drive. I might suggest a different picture for a 6 child too... maybe somebody defending others, rather than being aggressive, since 6s don't really do aggression. I liked the Guardian picture with the shield for choosing 6 out of the head types on the first page.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

9w8 3w4 5w6

The Scout (5w4) (SP/SX)


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

angelfish said:


> Beautiful and fun quiz! I really like it. The fantasy twist is wonderful. I like the images, too, very fanciful.
> 
> I got 9w8-2w3-6w7, the Cleric 9w1 sx/so. I love the type and description, since I have always identified with the cleric or white mage class. It's very accurate for me! I type myself 6w7-2w3-9w8 so/sx so all in all this result was pretty close!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! I will change that


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Quang said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I will change that


Cool! Glad I could contribute!!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

*The Alchemist *(5w4) (sx/sp)

1w9 4w5 5w6

Subclasses: Professor, Philosopher, Idealist. I would go with philosopher.

I agree with the overall results. I normally get something like 5w6 1w2 4w5 on enneagram tests, and I feel I relate to type 5 the most. I have no problem with the names or descriptions. My only criticism is that the information option is a bit hard to read. I would order/organize it differently.

Easy, fun, and good presentation


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

The Dancer: 7w6-3w4-9w8 sx/sp.

Hmmm, didn't really relate to this. Most of the description seemed very 3 focused, despite the core typing being 7 lol. Weird xD.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

9w1 4w5 7w8 sx/sp the dryad

 love the application and the cool icons there but 9 couldn't be more far off, it is one of the types I find nothing in common with. I am a 4w5 - 478 sx/sp. The explanation fits though, I mean skipping my whole enneagram knowledge, it actually does sound like 4-7


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I got only 3w2 and 7w8 with sx/sp :/
Maybe it's because I'm on my phone?

Anyway,I assume third one would be 8w9 because of the options I clicked


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Close enough? Cringed a little at the grammar and was kind of annoyed I couldn't copy/paste my results.

Anyway, I got:

8w7 3w2 6w7 - The Fighter

Fighters are initiative, direct, strong debaters and natural leaders. Once the instinctively sense unjustice, the feel obliged to physically and verbally battle against it. True soldiers by heart, the want to get along with others but have the tendency to be reactively outspoken or be quickly aggressive. At best, they are excellent, compassionate, diplomatic protectors of others.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Let's see if this links...


Based on stuff from when I was younger I got this, though.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

stiletto said:


> Close enough? Cringed a little at the grammer and was kind of annoyed I couldn't copy/paster my results.
> 
> Anyway, I got:
> 
> 8w7 3w2 6w7 - The Fighter


Would you be sweet enough to mark these 'grammar' mistakes?


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

9w8 4w5 7w6

The Dryad (7w8) sx/sp

Sounds right, even though I'm still wondering whether I'm a w6/w8.

It was a cute test for newbies though, make more :3


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Fair enough lol. But my conversational post doesn't carry the same weight or importance. And I will correct my mistakes right away. Thanks for quoting. :laughing:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Personality ID:
1w9 2w1 6w5
The Squire (2w3)
The Nice One 



https://www.justinmind.com/usernote.../screens/ea5c74c5-3943-4b17-a6ed-7d97a3f2207d


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Living dead said:


> I got only 3w2 and 7w8 with sx/sp :/
> Maybe it's because I'm on my phone?
> 
> Anyway,I assume third one would be 8w9 because of the options I clicked


It's best done on PC.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

interesting, i got the psychic- 4w5 sx/sp. 9w1 4w5 5w4. sounds pretty accurate. i've been waffling on my gut fix being 9, 1 or sometimes i can even see 8 but i think it's more a 4 thing. leaning more towards 9, and this helps validate that :wink:


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

I got 9w1 2w1 5w6 SX/SO. The Tinker.

Close, but not quite.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

The Psychic 9-4-5

Close but no cigar.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

so the test told me i was 4w5 but then 9w1 was first in my tritype. how does that work? is the tritype more interchangeable by certain theories? just curious, i am still learning about tritypes


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

mirrorghost said:


> so the test told me i was 4w5 but then 9w1 was first in my tritype. how does that work? is the tritype more interchangeable by certain theories? just curious, i am still learning about tritypes


The tritype is not interchangeable, the numbers in the brackets represents your core type.


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

Quang said:


> The tritype is not interchangeable, the numbers in the brackets represents your core type.


hmm, ok, i am not completely sure i understand how 9 is first then (i thought core type had to be first? but maybe that's incorrect.) i will go read the rest of the thread. thank you for your response.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

New link: https://www.justinmind.com/usernote.../screens/b3182f7a-d753-48d0-8924-1507f1902957

(can't edit thread)


----------



## Ledica (Jan 1, 2015)

I like it. Well done! I got "The Alchemist" 1w2, 4w3, 5w6. My main type would be type 4 which is right at least that I know of.  Not sure about the wings and all but a pretty good indicator in my opinion.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I was actually torn between magician or scholar for my secondary heart trait. But, I got 5w6 sp/sx both times. I am a hermit.

5w6 > 8w9 > 4dw sp/sx


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Dark and Derisive said:


> I was actually torn between magician or scholar for my secondary heart trait. But, I got 5w6 sp/sx both times. I am a hermit.
> 
> 5w6 > 8w9 > 4dw sp/sx


It's possible that you have a well-balanced 4 wing. As 4s develop over time, they can relate with both wings because the weight on the 3 indicates the movement to action and competition while the weight on 5 indicates the emphasis on knowledge and preparation. Keep in mind that we have access to both wings but usually one is more dominant. It's easier to determine your dominant wing by recalling how you were around the age of 5-7 years.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Personality ID:
9w1, 4w5, 5w6
The Psychic (4w3) (SP/SX)

The tritype is mostly accurate, but I don't think I'm a 4w3 (even though I can definitely see how that could've been the case for me as a child).


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Attention OP!

The link in the OP gives "URL not found!". Fix?


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Ixim said:


> Attention OP!
> 
> The link in the OP gives "URL not found!". Fix?


There's a link at the bottom of the last page to take the test.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> There's a link at the bottom of the last page to take the test.


I always get the same here. So, well done OP! This means, it has validity(or was it the other word that the mbti experts constantly use?). I am just not sure if I am Sp/So or So/Sp. And again I got both 6w7 and 6w5. Balanced wings! Everything's in order.


----------



## Sharkcorn (Apr 2, 2015)

9w1 3w2 7w6, The Dancer (7w8)

Weird result but the description fits. I'm confused.
I need to investigate more.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cool. I liked the test a lot! It put me at The Dryad 947 sx/sp tritype. I identify with 147 sx/sp tritype (not my order, but just the order of gut, heart, head). However, I could relate to the description very much. I'd say your test was more accurate than most I've taken before. Bravo.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Enfpleasantly said:


> Very cool. I liked the test a lot! It put me at The Dryad 947 sx/sp tritype. I identify with 147 sx/sp tritype (not my order, but just the order of gut, heart, head). However, I could relate to the description very much. I'd say your test was more accurate than most I've taken before. Bravo.


The result screen doesn't have the functionality to reveal the correct order of your tritype, currently the standard order is gut>heart>head. The numbers in the brackets next to the title is supposed to be your core (e.g. The Dryad (9w1)). The advantage of this test is that you can take it 2-3 times to reveal the classes which are closest to your type. Your personality 'party' can consist of the Dryad (479), Psychic (459), and Oracle (147) for example.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Quang said:


> The result screen doesn't have the functionality to reveal the correct order of your tritype, currently the standard order is gut>heart>head. The numbers in the brackets next to the title is supposed to be your core (e.g. The Dryad (9w1)). The advantage of this test is that you can take it 2-3 times to narrow down what your type.


Yes, I knew it wasn't giving me a specific order. I took it twice because I was torn between 2 of the childhood types. The first time I took it, it typed me as 4w3 and the second time was 7w6 (and 9w8 for gut). I'm impressed with the test. The description for Dryad is more me that the description for the Oracle. Because of the complexity of enneagram (or rather, human beings), expecting 100% accuracy from a test is pretty much ridiculous. This test gets closer than most I've taken.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

@Quang, by the way, I took this test with blind intution, meaning, I didn't read any descriptions first so that I wouldn't become biased in my answers. I took the test by choosing the image and label I was most drawn to without thinking too much about it. I believe I got stuck in the childhood pattern questions because there were descriptive words listed (which is fine, but for Ne dom, sometimes less info is more so that we can't over explore). After I took the tests, I went back and read the descriptions and agreed with my initial intuitive choices with them. Had I read the descriptions first, I probably would've had a harder time deciding. So perhaps it would be interesting if newbies first took the test without descriptions and then took it again after reading them to see how they line up?


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Enfpleasantly said:


> @Quang, by the way, I took this test with blind intution, meaning, I didn't read any descriptions first so that I wouldn't become biased in my answers. I took the test by choosing the image and label I was most drawn to without thinking too much about it. I believe I got stuck in the childhood pattern questions because there were descriptive words listed (which is fine, but for Ne dom, sometimes less info is more so that we can't over explore). After I took the tests, I went back and read the descriptions and agreed with my initial intuitive choices with them. Had I read the descriptions first, I probably would've had a harder time deciding. So perhaps it would be interesting if newbies first took the test without descriptions and then took it again after reading them to see how they line up?


In my previous iterations, there had been the alternative to obtain your result intuitively via 'values' e.g.

Contribution-Success-Passion
Knowledge-Certainty-Adventure
Power-Harmony-Order

However, the problem was that values were influenced by one's instincts, since the instincts in many ways mimic these values.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

My result: The Sniper (5w6 so/sp), Personality ID: 1w9 3w4 5w6

Didn't really find it that accurate, _except_ for the Desires/Fears portions of the results. Those were spot-on; I think they were particularly 1-like.
-> Desires: to be good, right, principled, integrated, socially significant, competent, able, 1st place, resourceful, sharp, perceptive, undetectable
-> Fears: to be wrong, bad, evil, corrupt, 2nd place, incapable, unable, failure, ignorant, intruded, surrounded, exposure

I think what was really missing in my result was the emotional aspect of my personality (my 4 wing). But the result wasn't all bad; I do have a 5 wing, and I've considered a 3 fix before! I would recommend disguising the results a little more so us enneagram-nerds can't predict the outcome, and having multiple screens where one's core/wing types are determined, in case the wording of one description doesn't line up but the type still fits.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

piscesfish said:


> My result: The Sniper (5w6 so/sp), Personality ID: 1w9 3w4 5w6
> 
> Didn't really find it that accurate, _except_ for the Desires/Fears portions of the results. Those were spot-on; I think they were particularly 1-like.
> -> Desires: to be good, right, principled, integrated, socially significant, competent, able, 1st place, resourceful, sharp, perceptive, undetectable
> ...


The test is designed for newcomers, rather for than those who are already familiar with the enneagram which is why it is simplified. It is quite easy to figure out which type is what if you already have knowledge about the enneagram.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Quang said:


> The test is designed for newcomers, rather for than those who are already familiar with the enneagram which is why it is simplified. It is quite easy to figure out which type is what if you already have knowledge about the enneagram.


That's fair. I suppose it was more of a disclaimer that though I took the test to help you determine its accuracy, it was hard to do so unbiasedly (and from looking at my results, I clearly overcompensated haha)


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

For some reason the link isn't working for me. It says, 'Just in Mind; the URL is not available.'


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

narfae said:


> For some reason the link isn't working for me. It says, 'Just in Mind; the URL is not available.'


The link in the thread is outdated. I can't edit it, you have to use the one in my signature


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

Quang said:


> The link in the thread is outdated. I can't edit it, you have to use the one in my signature


Oh! Hahaha. I missed that entirely. Thanks!


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

This time got The Sniper 5w4 (1w9 3w4 5w4) sx/sp. Probably the closest I've gotten yet.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

The Paladin - 1w2 2w1 6w5 SX/SP - This is about as accurate as I've been able to type myself. I want to send this to people who don't know about enneagram and see how they do.




InSolitude said:


> This time got The Sniper 5w4 (1w9 3w4 5w4) sx/sp. Probably the closest I've gotten yet.


How do you assess yourself?


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Pretty damn close to how I type on the Enneagram
I got 1w9 3w4 5w6 sx/so and "The Sniper" (5w4)

The description wasn't accurate, though


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

jeb said:


> How do you assess yourself?


5w4 4w5 1w9 is my type, I have no idea where it's getting 3w4 from. I think the inaccuracy comes in when it starts reducing the choices for you based on the last icon you chose. The first time I used it, the results were wildly off. That was because I was under a misapprehension about what the icons really meant. I don't find the descriptions to match them well. 

The Magician for example is more scientific than one would suppose, most magicians as depicted in fantasy are closer to mystics than scientists. So someone who really likes analysis and logic probably wouldn't pick the magician when they should. I would say Alchemist would be a closer depiction of what the test means. I have similar bones to pick with the others.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

InSolitude said:


> 5w4 4w5 1w9 is my type, I have no idea where it's getting 3w4 from. I think the inaccuracy comes in when it starts reducing the choices for you based on the last icon you chose. The first time I used it I typed similar to you, but that was because I was under a misapprehension about what the icons really meant. I don't find the descriptions to match them well.
> 
> The Magician for example is more scientific than one would suppose, most magicians as depicted in fantasy are closer to mystics than scientists. So someone who really likes analysis and logic probably wouldn't pick the magician when they should. I would say Alchemist would be a closer depiction of what the test means. I have similar bones to pick with the others.


Ah, okay. I had similar issues when taking the test initially, and took it several times at first. This last time was most correct because I based all of my decisions on how the terms were defined for this test as opposed to what I thought magician or knight or priest etc stood for.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

jeb said:


> Ah, okay. I had similar issues when taking the test initially, and took it several times at first. This last time was most correct because I based all of my decisions on how the terms were defined for this test as opposed to what I thought magician or knight or priest etc stood for.


Agreed. And really I don't see Sniper as being a great descriptor of a 5w4 either. When it came up with that my initial reaction was WTF, then I realised it meant 5w4. For me personally I would have picked....

Hedge witch - solitary witch, known for simple charms, herb lore etc. 
Jeweller - nice match of aesthetics and knowledge
Poisons Master - again nice mix of knowledge and stealth

Disclaimer - I love my fantasy and enneagram. So I'm nitpicky...


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

InSolitude said:


> Agreed. And really I don't see Sniper as being a great descriptor of a 5w4 either. When it came up with that my initial reaction was WTF, then I realised it meant 5w4. For me personally I would have picked....
> 
> Hedge witch - solitary witch, known for simple charms, herb lore etc.
> Jeweller - nice match of aesthetics and knowledge
> ...


The fantasy class represents the tritype, not the core type. Sniper: 135


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Quang said:


> The fantasy class represents the tritype, not the core type. Sniper: 135


Well in that case, way off. I have no idea how I would get 541 with that test. I'd done it easily a dozen or so times now.


----------



## jeb (Jan 6, 2014)

@Quang
How do the questions about childhood impact the results?


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

7w8 sx/sp


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

8w7 3w4 5w6 sx/sp

The official test says I'm 583, so somewhat accurate I guess.

"The Shadow"

Cool avatar 

Fairly accurate description


----------



## JusticeBreaker (Apr 29, 2015)

Choice said:


> Followed the link in your signature - it wouldn't let me progress past secondary dominant trait.


Same.
The next button is bugged


----------



## Braverose (Aug 1, 2015)

Quang said:


> Hello, this is a simple fantasy tri-fix test that I created for newcomers who want to discover their core enneagram types in a more interactive and quick way! It incorporates RPG roles, jungian archetypes, and the Enneagram! I am currently trying to implement this and in the process of finding a programmer to assist me in doing so.
> 
> 
> https://www.justinmind.com/usernote.../screens/b3182f7a-d753-48d0-8924-1507f1902957


Hi! I did this test a while back and I wanted to show it to my friends, but I just get that the URL is not available anymore. Is there another link, maybe? Or is it just gone? Would be a shame though, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Braverose said:


> Hi! I did this test a while back and I wanted to show it to my friends, but I just get that the URL is not available anymore. Is there another link, maybe? Or is it just gone? Would be a shame though, I really enjoyed it.


You have to refer to the link in my signature. The problem is that the URL expires every month and I have to make new accounts constantly so that it is useable.


----------



## Braverose (Aug 1, 2015)

Quang said:


> You have to refer to the link in my signature. The problem is that the URL expires every month and I have to make new accounts constantly so that it is useable.


Oh, now I understand! I'm sorry, a little bit slow today, I guess. Thank you!


----------



## Saika (Dec 7, 2015)

Personality ID:
9w1 4w5 5w4
The Psychic (4w5) (SP/SO)

This is pretty accurate in the description, at least concerning my perception of myself
I got 5w4 instead in tests but maybe your result is more accurate. I shrug at that. The detailed descriptions were all very true about me


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

6w7 9w8 3w2 sp/sx
Shapeshifter


----------



## Szebora (Nov 9, 2015)

Personality ID:
9w1 4w5 5w6

The Psychics (4w5) (SX/SO)


That's interesting. I'm closer to 5w4 than 5w6, and I consider myself SP/SX, but the description isn't that bad.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

8w7 3w4 5w4 sx/sp
The Shadow (3w4)


----------



## MistSword (Jul 19, 2015)

The Faerie(9w1)9w8,7w6

cool


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Why does it give a differently-winged core than the tritype?


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

I got "The Sourcerer" (5w6) 

My gut, heart and instincts all aligned with how I identify currently.


----------



## Mark R (Dec 23, 2015)

1w9 4w5 6w5

It is kind of how I perceive myself.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Brains said:


> Why does it give a differently-winged core than the tritype?


This is an indication that your wings are well-balanced, people often relate more with one than another (thus both wings are the same).

EDIT: Don't stress too much on the accuracy of the wings. Try taking the test multiple times and post what different results that you get to narrow down the options.


----------



## karmachameleon (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm on the last page and I can't click finish...


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

The Fighter (6w5)

8w9 3w2 6w5

Well, I have to say that I either misunderstood the test (which is possible because I had to redo it for that reason) or it's flawed at its core because it takes into account only "healthy" children. And it assumes that my behaviour in childhood is somewhat pure which isn't true in my case. Though it managed to get my tritype almost correctly (3w2? Me? lol), I'm not so sure about my main type. I mean, I used to consider myself 6w5 but then someone gave me an in-depth typing of me being 3w4 because I felt like 6w5 was less and less me (getting over my issues) and the stereotype for it is that they prefer safety over everything else while I prefer success over safety. Also the "dark side" is incorrect, I have plenty of weaknesses but that's not them (some are, not most). Though the way to connect with me is definitely spot-on.

Hm.... Maybe I need retyping. XD


----------



## Saika (Dec 7, 2015)

Szebora said:


> Personality ID:
> 9w1 4w5 5w6
> 
> The Psychics (4w5) (SX/SO)
> ...


Almost got the same as me huh


----------



## angel. (Jan 9, 2016)

the link didn't work for me. : (


----------



## Braverose (Aug 1, 2015)

At first I always got 'the dryad', but now I see that it was more a form of wish-fulfillment. 
So, after a bit of self-reflection, I can now say my result is 'the spiritualist' 4w5 (9w1, 6w7) and this time, every part of the description is accurate for me.
Thanks again for the link, Quang.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Quang said:


> This is an indication that your wings are well-balanced, people often relate more with one than another (thus both wings are the same).
> 
> EDIT: Don't stress too much on the accuracy of the wings. Try taking the test multiple times and post what different results that you get to narrow down the options.


Got 8w9 2w1 7w6 as tritype, 8w7 sx/so as core. (Have never considered that core, being a Jungian introvert and 8w7 usually pretty much described as the most raging extrovert humanly possible )

Most enneagram descriptions thus far have been pretty 50-50 for me, yours was the first one that gave a list of desires and fears that was decidedly more hit than miss, but 8 and 2 terms are pretty generic. Then again, they're pretty basic types. Really love the use of Contribution as a keyword for 2, it's splendid.


----------



## Kisshoten (Dec 15, 2009)

I got 1w9 3w4 5w4 - Sniper - with a picture of Lux. 

Definitely interesting. I main Lux. Sort of.  
But I don't fit 3 in any way and even though pretty much every test pegs me at 5, I am pretty sure 7 is my core. 

Fun test though.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

After taking it several times I received 5w6, which is my enneagram.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

I retook the test and this time I got my tritype 8w9 3w4 6w5 but still 6w5 as main type. For something so small (9 types) Enneagram is confusing as hell.


----------

